# Will Nissan Murano OEM Cargo Organizer fit with OEM Plastic Cargo Liner installed?



## i.luv.shopping13 (Mar 13, 2009)

I currently have the Nissan OEM Cargo Area Protector (Liner) installed in my '06 Murano (part #999C3-CP001C). I am intersted in purchasing the OEM Nissan Cargo Organizer (part #999C2-CP002). Will the organizer fit with the cargo liner installed? 

Thank you!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It should.


----------

